# Suche Händler für Sonnenbarsche



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Feb. 2007)

Hi.

Und zwar suche ich (deutsche) Händler die verschiedene Sonnenbarscharten führen. Ausgenommen mal _Lepomis gibbosus_. 
Vor allem wäre ich an *Lepomis (Chaenobryttus) gulosus* interessiert.

Mit Händler meine ich nicht unbedingt eine Zoohandlung, eher eine Website wo verschiedene Arten auf einer Stockliste gelistet sind. In Verbindung mit dem Händler setze ich mich selber.


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Suche Händler für  Sonnenbarsche*

Hi Mirko

Hier hätt ich was: http://www.zierfischcenter-abenberg.de/

http://www.zierfischcenter-abenberg.de/stockliste/Kaltwasser/kaltwasser.html

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber immerhin ein Ansatz. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Suche Händler für  Sonnenbarsche*

Hi.

Der hat aber auch nur den normalen L. gibbosus.


----------



## Tiggar (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Händler für  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallo ich weiß der Beitrag ist alt, aber ich suche auch einen Händler der mir weiterhelfen kann.
Gerade die größeren Sorten interessieren mich.

Auch der Steinbarsch, Wolfsbarsch oder __ Forellenbarsch.


LG
Dom


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Händler für  Sonnenbarsche*

Hi Dom,

das dürfte gar nicht so einfach sein einen deutschen Händler für Nordamerikanische Fische zu finden. Importe aus den USA sind seit Jahren eher selten ins Land gekommen. PS: der Wolfsbarsch ist aber eh ein Meeresbewohner bzw. dringt auch ins Brackwasser ein

Um fündig zu werden muß man erst mal einen Importeur finden der regelmäßig Fische aus Amiland importiert (Warmwasserfische sind halt sehr viel gäniger, da bekommt man selbst die ausgefallensten Arten sehr viel leichter)

Vieleicht kann dir Werner (wp-3d) weiterhelfen. Der hat soviel ich weiß letztens einige Fische aus den USA bekommen/eingeführt. Eventuell kennt der Bezugsquellen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tiggar (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Händler für  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallo Frank,

vielen Dank für die schnelle und liebe Antwort.
Du hast natürlich recht, es geht nicht um den Wolfsbarsch sondern um den __ Schwarzbarsch.

Werde Werner mal anschreiben.


LG
Dom


----------

